# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Tiny surgery robot inspired by origami,  Harvard’s Wyss Institute and Sony

## Airicist

Robert Wood

----------


## Airicist

"Cutting surgical robots down to size"
Origami-inspired miniature manipulator improves precision and control of teleoperated surgical procedures

by Lindsay Brownell
August 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Harvard and Sony built a tiny surgery robot inspired by origami"
The mini-RCM is about the size of a tennis ball and weighs the same as a penny.

by Kris Holt
August 25, 2020

----------

